# most memorable time being a SAR subject



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

We have all had to play "victim" out in the field for a dog at some point while training. What was one of your most memorable times doing this?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok - I will bring over the day I got humped by a great pyrenees with his hands on my shoulders and face up against the side of my neck.

--------------

Actually another training resulted in a 5 inch plate now being a permanant part of my fibula. I learned that day that if a dog is on a tracking line, don't tease it up with the ball by spinning around and then throwing the ball. I am so glad our training ended near a field. My friend drove her truck right up to me and I managed to pull myself in and we drove to the hospital with my foot on her dash. We thought it was a sprain until I told her I felt kind of queasy and rolled down the truck window. 

--------------------------------

I got scared by a buck last week. Night training and I hear snorting and stomping right behind me. I just kind of slowly moved away from there........

--------------------------------

And in case you did not know it Kings Mountain State Park between NC and SC is haunted. I swear. It is the only place I ever get that straaaange feeling. [There was a big revolutionary war battle there]


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I was laying about 20 ft from the Mississippi river at 2am. Dern near asleep but I could hear something rustling in the brush and figured that one of the dogs was about to find me. 
Heard the sniffing at my feet. No barking so I figured the handler was gonna get an ass chew cause his dog lost it's alert. 
When I could get a visual angle on the "dog" I saw it was a small coyote and I started cracking up when I sat up.
Poor little critter just about turned himself inside out, turning and shitting at the same time.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Um....well....gashing myself on a sharp rock after falling down an embankment and then getting the now usual question I ask after they found me...."Can we have your pants for human remains training?"
(yes, it shocked me when I was a wee starter as I had no other pants to change into at the time...LOL) 

Laying a trail for Sharon and getting that "hair on the back of my neck" feeling so I moved to have my back up against a tree and I drew my firearm......dog came, and we walked about 30yds and crossed fresh mountain lion tracks.....I doubt the lion would have been the one turning and shitting at the same time on that one.....

Watching a skunk amble towards me PRAYING he would turn...and he did.....YUCK

And finally....all are memorable days when you can watch a dog working it's heart out coming in on your trail or air scent.....beautiful!!!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have had that hair on the back of my neck feeling too and my friend told me it was probably the bobcat on her farm. Funny how we are wired that way. 

Though either mountain lion are more numerous than they used to be, or you just find out they really do still exist in the Eastern Forests....nobody believed folks who kept "spotting" them near Charlotte NC until one was trapped. Makes me think twice about hiding alone in the woods at dusk/evening.

And yes, hiding from a good vantage point is an excellent way to watch the dogs work!


----------



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

Ironically, the scariest time I had playing victim was for a black lab and when he found me I had to yell out to the handler if he'd been trained for apprehending! He was spitting as he was viciously barking at me on his hindquarters. And I was supposed to reward him with ground beef by hand. Ya right!

Friendly labs???? hmmmmm


Ohhh, and my GSD did NOT like the sound of what was going on, escaped from basecamp and bounded through the woods to intervene.


So much for smooth operations!


----------

